# Chicken Cordon Bleu fattie



## kesmc27 (Nov 15, 2015)

Usually asked by the younger guys at work, "What's up this weekend, fishin?" Nope. "Hunting?" Nope. Smokin a fattie! They look at me really stange and say, "You always have been stuck in the seventies." Ya, but no, in my smoker, a chicken fattie. That's what is up today a chicken cordon bleu fattie, a little healthier, but still smokin.












image.jpeg



__ kesmc27
__ Nov 15, 2015





I'm using two chicken breasts, Canadian bacon, provolone cheese, garlic salt, Dijon mustard and bacon.












image.jpeg



__ kesmc27
__ Nov 15, 2015





Make weave.












image.jpeg



__ kesmc27
__ Nov 15, 2015





Pound chicken flat.












image.jpeg



__ kesmc27
__ Nov 15, 2015





Fill w/mustard, seasoning, and cheese.












image.jpeg



__ kesmc27
__ Nov 15, 2015





Add Canadian bacon.












image.jpeg



__ kesmc27
__ Nov 15, 2015





Roll and set in center of weave.












image.jpeg



__ kesmc27
__ Nov 15, 2015





Roll up fattie in plastic wrap and put in frige for a few hours to set. 
Come join me for the smoke this evening...

Steve


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 15, 2015)

Should be tasty! I put asparagus in mine. Ya know to make the wife happy!


----------



## kesmc27 (Nov 15, 2015)

Let's heat the old girl up!












image.jpeg



__ kesmc27
__ Nov 15, 2015





Goin for around 250


----------



## kesmc27 (Nov 15, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Should be tasty! I put asparagus in mine. Ya know to make the wife happy!


Those greens will be on the side tonight.


----------



## kesmc27 (Nov 15, 2015)

And we're off....












image.jpeg



__ kesmc27
__ Nov 15, 2015


----------



## kesmc27 (Nov 15, 2015)

All done, just needs to get covered and rest until supper. Then the real money shots.












image.jpeg



__ kesmc27
__ Nov 15, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ kesmc27
__ Nov 15, 2015


----------



## kesmc27 (Nov 15, 2015)

Just about 3 1/2 hours at around 250 until 165 degrees.


----------



## kesmc27 (Nov 15, 2015)

All is great!! Happy wife too!












image.jpeg



__ kesmc27
__ Nov 15, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ kesmc27
__ Nov 15, 2015


----------



## kesmc27 (Nov 16, 2015)

Leftovers for lunch today. The chicken is the juciest you will ever eat.


----------



## kovaku (Nov 19, 2015)

Looks awesome! I have never thought about pounding the chicken breast to make the roll. Bet it was good.


----------



## bluewhisper (Nov 19, 2015)

Oh foo, that is some serious food porn. Nice work!


----------



## dukeburger (Nov 19, 2015)

Excellent fatty idea, looks like tasty stuff!


----------



## kesmc27 (Nov 20, 2015)

Kovaku said:


> Looks awesome! I have never thought about pounding the chicken breast to make the roll. Bet it was good.


If you haven't tried this you should. Very easy and makes you look like a smoke master to those that don't understand smoking. ha ha


----------



## kesmc27 (Nov 20, 2015)

BlueWhisper said:


> Oh foo, that is some serious food porn. Nice work!


Thanks. Tastes great and is really a quick smoke.


----------



## kesmc27 (Nov 20, 2015)

DukeBurger said:


> Excellent fatty idea, looks like tasty stuff!


Thanks Duke. Doin ribs this weekend.


----------



## disco (Nov 21, 2015)

Great variation on a fattie. Thanks for the idea.

Points

Disco


----------



## kesmc27 (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks Disco, and for the points.

Steve


----------



## smokinpapist (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm thinking you could do this with ground chicken as well. Looks great. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bluebombersfan (Feb 13, 2016)

WOW!  That looks great!  I made a similar one with ground chicken before but I bet the breasts make it even better!!!


----------



## jimp75 (Feb 20, 2016)

Great idea; is a single layer of cheese enough?  How much mustard; I don't want to overpower it?  I plan to give it a try!


----------



## jimp75 (Feb 20, 2016)

What wood do you recommend?


----------



## kesmc27 (Feb 29, 2016)

JimP75 said:


> Great idea; is a single layer of cheese enough? How much mustard; I don't want to overpower it? I plan to give it a try!


I did a single layer but more is always better, right? I just spread an ever layer over the breasts.

Steve


----------



## kesmc27 (Feb 29, 2016)

JimP75 said:


> What wood do you recommend?


I use apple and alder for these. I wanted a more mellow smoke.

Steve


----------



## larryfahn (Mar 3, 2016)

BlueBombersfan said:


> I bet the breasts make it even better!!!



Breast make everything better!


----------

